# Flemish Giants- 11 week old - weight??breeders?? help



## owataqt (Jun 25, 2011)

hey all...



If I were to get a flemish.. which we just know I will.. LOL/ and I do admit I want one to be a biggy... I just want a biggy.. soooooooo bad...



What weight would one be around 11 weeks old... if they are more prone to be larger flemmings??? 

I found a breeder that has 11 week old grey flemings available and she and many other breeders after many conversations have shared with me that color does have a ratio to size

Larger flemmings are Sandy, Fawn, and Whites

Then next size group- greys, light greys

smaller- steel greys

smallest- Blues and blacks

So this particular breeder says her greys are larger.. etc/ so I just wanted to know when I spoke to her again and asked her how much do her flemish 11 week olds weigh..... and she says 4 lbs.. etc/ just an example all... if you all wouldnt go.. UH OH no no no.. they should weigh around 11 lbs.. etc/ if its gonna be a big boy..etc



So anyone know


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

I just weighed two of Nyx's kits - they were bornApril 9th. One was 5 pounds 3 ounces and the other one was 5 pounds 8 ounces. They were not the two bigger ones nor were they the smaller ones.

Please remember that generally (from my experience watching people w/ other BIG flemmies) that BIG flemmie = shorter life span....I've heard of them dying around 2 years of age.

Personally - because of what I've seen / heard - if someone told me they were looking for one of the BIG flemmies - I wouldn't sell to them. Yeah - I'm picky I know.

But flemish are about more than size...its about the personality and I'd be afraid that the person would do all they could to bulk up the rabbit....and I just feel they have a short enough lifespan as it is...

Good luck.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh - ask how much inbreeding was done....that's always good to know. (like was mom bred to son, etc). Inbreeding is done and it can be a good thing - or it can set bad traits to...


----------



## owataqt (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, for me I do want one from 14- 18 lbs..to me that is huge.. I've talked to many breeders and they say that alot of their adults are 12-15 lbs..that to me..isn't the range I am looking for.. Iam not looking for 17-24 lb range..lol..that must be what u are speaking about. anyone who knows me and how utterly spoiled my pets are would want me to have one of their babies...I so wish I could figure out posting photos to share with u my spoiled loveeeees..but totally understand where u are coming from
Hugs


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah....that's a fine range - I'm thinking of folks who want 20 pounds and bigger.

Mine are around 16 pounds for girls and maybe 15 for boys...but they're such sweethearts. Wish you were closer - I'd be offering you one of mine....they have lived with cats and dogs and think they're just humans with fur!!!


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 26, 2011)

Best advice I can offer is to see the parents. If the parents are the size you're looking for, the kits will be as well.


----------



## owataqt (Jun 26, 2011)

Me too.. Me too.. I never knew I would be searching now going on 3 months and still having troubles finding the right one for our family.. But their is that age old...whats meant to be will be.. I have one breeder who has some ready and will be taking photos and sending thrum to me..she is to far for me to go all the way..so if I decide on one, we will meet half way..their fawns..the other breeder I will be taking hoping the drive tommorrow and it's a few hours.. To see hers..she has grey

Guess.. By the end of this week I am crossing my fingers for a flemmish
Thanks for the super advice
Hugs


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Only joking....I'll just put one on a plane and it will be there tomorrow! 

Good luck - I am kidding...shipping would probably cost you more than getting one there locally.


----------



## owataqt (Jun 26, 2011)

If u had a white male..super ..ship it, and I will pay..hehhe
And sad to say iam not joking...


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry - Hermes is my only white male - and he's my baby....2 years old and still binkies when he goes outside to play. (I think he's even binkying cause he knows he'll be breeding this week).

Only blacks and steels here for babies...

Good luck...


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Forgot to add - my kits are out of Nyx....people who know her know what I'm talking about....such a brat...spoiled rotten - takes running jumps INTO my lap if I'm eating a banana...

Talk about a handful!


----------



## owataqt (Jun 26, 2011)

I heard from other breeders to stay away from blacks blues and steels? Is that a myth or..why did they say that? Do u have a webpage..ship me..the most amazing boy then u have..xoxoxo


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2011)

Sending you a pm in a minute....don't have a webpage anymore....sorry.


----------



## djluster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here I's a chart I like to look at that help. It just a guide line.
Flemish Giant Size and Growth Chart
Â 
Â 
Minimum Weights for Showing:
Juniors Â Â  7Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Lbs
Senior Buck Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 13Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Lbs
Senior Doe Â Â Â Â Â  14Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Lbs
Minimum Length:
BodyÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 20Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  inches
EarÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â  6Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  inches
Target:Â  Age versus Weight - Growth :
Juniors
2 months old 5 â 6Â Â Â Â  Lbs
3 months old 7 â 8Â Â Â Â  Lbs
4 months old Â Â Â Â  9Â Â Â Â  Lbs
5 months old Â Â  10Â Â Â Â Â Lbs
6/8 Intermediates
6 months old 11 - 12Â  Lbs
7 months old 12 - 13Â  Lbs
Seniors
8+ months old Does 14 +Â Â Â Â Â  Lbs
8+ months old Bucks Â  13 +Â Â Â Â Â  Lbs


----------



## owataqt (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for the chart.. that is awesome.. you shared that
xoxoxo


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 28, 2011)

I've a black doe I'm trying to sell now. The buck weighs probably 15ish pounds. I think she will be bigger. Like stated above, will depend on breeders, and food, and rabbit, and environment on the size it will get.


----------

